# Can't remeber what happens



## Mo80 (May 5, 2007)

Quick question I have just finished Norehistamine (no idea how you spell this but was taking it instead of the pill, think it delays your period) today started my Buserelin Injections and have also started to bleed is this what happens, had such a bad time last time kinda of blocked it all out.


Just wanted to check thats normal to have a bleed now in he FET process, first scan Monday.


Thanks all


----------



## ANGELA29A (Jun 7, 2010)

im not sure hun..can you ring clinc for advice...i started with buserlin on day 21 then had period which was a few days late..due to meds..then had the pill..so you seem other way round to me.x


----------

